
Why it's impossible to actually be a vegetarian - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/why-its-impossible-to-actually-be-a-vegetarian-55806
======
bob_hope_lives
Wtf. How did this get even one upvote? Minimal, basic logic folks. Critical
thinking.

------
WalterSear
Oh, these old, tired straw men again.

